# I Wasn't Impressed



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Went to a local Gun dealership tonight after work to atless look at the two guns they had told me they had over the phone on Tuesday.. a Gamo Big Cat 1200 and a Winchester 850xs22...Which I thought was a Winchester 1200.. They wanted $189.00 for the Bigcat and $139.00 for the winchester..

Gamo .177 Big cat came with a 3-9X40 Scope

And the Winchester 850 Camewith Fiber Optic Sites. Both very Light, Yet I did Notice that the Bull barrel on the Gamo was a Rubber Outta shell I guess to lessen the recoil of the spring . I Wasn't at all Impressed with either..

I Took the 870 in to have it apprazed to see If i could sell it and then have funds to Order a RWS instead... The two guys looked over the gun and walked into the back as it was 7 minutes to closing and 1 came back out and said he can't offer more then $100.00 for it as they just can't sell them as they once did with Rifles now allowed in The southern part of N.Y.S...

I Am in need of a Pellet rifle ,Yet I am no fool... So I brought the 870 home with me... I will Use what I have for now and also Shoot um outside the barn with my model 48 Sportsman shotgun thats semi auto, as I am driven up to the barn silage Pile in the morning at dark to be there before the crows flood in to the silage bunker and hunker down with my 20 crow decoys and few mouth calls and my electric call unit.. I shall Drop crows till I don't seem to call in anymore, then Head to my Jeep and warm a Bit as I drive to the Barn and head inside with the air rifle to shoot at a few Pigeons in the rafters...

Take care all,Just needed to vent...

If anyone has a Nice RWS to part with Please Toss me a Email...

Scottie_The_Boy
[email protected]


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Scottie,

http://www.airguns.net/classifieds/classifieds.php

Go here an see what you can find. You may find something you are looking for.


----------

